# Square-1 DIY



## elimescube (Mar 8, 2009)

I have ordered Cube for You's black Square-1 DIY before, but it came assembled, and poorly at that. Every Square-1 DIY other than my own I've tried has been pretty fantastic.

So... Do C4Y Square-1 DIYs actually come as DIYs now? Have they always (in which case I just got a dud)?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought they have always been assembled, you just have to apply the stickers.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah mine came assembled, but it's a cinch to take it apart if you really want to assemble it yourself, haha.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think he uses the term "DIY" to mean "adjustable screws" rather than really "do it yourself"


----------



## elimescube (Mar 8, 2009)

I've tried to pry my DIY equator cap off but the resistance I get back makes me afraid I am going to snap the plastic.

Any puzzle with screws holding its core together is adjustable, but it's simplicity in doing so I am looking for.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine didn't snap when removing it. Just loosen it at both ends of the cap if necessary, then it should remove easily. However, my DIY square-1 is nowhere near as good as Kazuhito's =/


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 8, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Mine didn't snap when removing it. Just loosen it at both ends of the cap if necessary, then it should remove easily. However, my DIY square-1 is nowhere near as good as Kazuhito's =/


"
thats because he doesnt use a DIY. I know on his youtube it said " I use Lars method. The puzzle is SANSQUARE,not DIY." but he has changed puzzles since then. either way his new one looks like the pieces are a lot rounder than a regular DIY. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeDU87E6pR0&feature=channel_page


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, fair enough. I'm sure I read somewhere that it was a DIY.

Regardless, the quality of my C4Y square-1 could be better.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2009)

elimescube said:


> I've tried to pry my DIY equator cap off but the resistance I get back makes me afraid I am going to snap the plastic.
> 
> Any puzzle with screws holding its core together is adjustable, but it's simplicity in doing so I am looking for.



When I tried to pry mine off on my c4y DIW, I had the same problem. But I kept prying and eventually got it off, and it didn't snap the plastic after all. I was as gentle as possible when I did it though - it probably took me 15 to 20 minutes to get it off the first time. Also, I had some rough edges left over when I got done, and it took a while for those edges to wear back down.

Once you pry it off the first time, it's a lot easier to get off after that.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 11, 2009)

The Chinese people have a very interesting usage of "DIY"... but more on that later.

It's significantly easier to get the c4u DIY caps off compared to original Sq-1s. I spent maybe two hours on an original one, when it took me about two minutes for the c4u ones.


----------

